# Leds para autos



## ameridalex (Oct 30, 2006)

Que tal como estan, saludos a todos y espero y me puedan ayudar mi problematica es la sig:

1.-deseo conectar una serie de leds ultrabrillantes(6) ya relaice los calculos para la resistencia solo que para clacular el voltaje de entrada en teoria es 12 voltios pero lo checo con el multimetro  y me da 14 ¿que me recomiendan? y,

2.-en las caracteristicas de los leds me marcan unas( 3.5  a 4.1v)  y a la hora de  conectarlos me marca otras(2v) hay una forma de saber cual es en realidad su voltaje de cada led?

3.-Nada mas necesito resistencias o algo mas como capacitores

Gracias a todos y este foro es de lo mejor a agradecere su pronta respuesta


----------



## shocky (Oct 30, 2006)

Te recomiendo que conectes 3 led en serie y los otros 3 led en serie.
Y ambos grupos en paralesos. Con esto obtendras unos 6V de caida de tension, por lo cual le deveras poner una resistencia de 200ohms 1/2W mas o menos para que sirculen unos 15mA por los led. Pero por la rama principal tendras 30mA.
Luego mide la corriente como te muestro en la figura para saber si es correcta, si no lo es corrige la resistencia mas o menos.
Suerte Saludos.


----------



## ameridalex (Oct 31, 2006)

en verdad te agradezco la rapida respuesta y si lo intentare y checare el voltaje que pase por ahi


----------



## american (Sep 7, 2009)

hola, pero la bateria es de mas de 30mA, no?


----------



## fer_jazz (Sep 7, 2009)

Por eso es la resistencia american, para limitar la corriente que reciben los leds.


----------



## yo_andres009 (Nov 16, 2009)

american dijo:


> hola, pero la bateria es de mas de 30mA, no?


 
jajaja no se si sabias pero las baterias en un auto como muy chicas vienen de 30 o 40 AMPERES! jaja asi que por el consumo no t hagas drama


----------



## adrianksa (Dic 7, 2009)

bueno lo que yo ago es poner 4 o 5 led en paralelo, y ponerle una resistencia de 680 ohms a 1 w en el positivo, y listo, por cieto la bateria te puede marcar desde 10 v cuando ya tienen tiempo hasta 12.5 v  nuevas y algunas de uso especiasl o en europa 14v, y con el auto encendido varia el voltaje depende de cuanto le pises, por eso el valor de la resistencia, saludos y suerte


----------



## gothikmarko (Feb 6, 2010)

yo preferiria usar un regulador de voltaje que me de 5v y en base a esto hacer mis calculos ya que como dicen arriba al encender el auto pueden producirse caidas de tension que afecten a los leds e incluso pueden quemarlos, y de ser posible coloca un buen fusible


----------



## Juanch0402 (Feb 6, 2010)

pues yo creo que lo que deverias hacer es como ya tienes tus calculos que regules el voltaje que segun es de 14 le pones un regulador de voltaje 7812


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 6, 2010)

Hola.
Pues ni 7805, ni 7812, 7808 que funciona hasta con 11V (menos de 11V la batería está descargada).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 6, 2010)

Otro tema mas de lo mismo? Por que primero no usas el buscador?!!!


----------



## aroman (Ene 21, 2011)

Hola amigos del foro,
En realidad dí con este tema que es de mi interes, y aunque mi problema es otro, le agradesería mucho que me alludaran de ser posible:
Tengo un maquina que me dejó de cargar la bateria, por razones agenas el regulador de voltege que tiene no lo he podido reparar ya que existen componentes quemados que no se puede saber el balor, si algien tiene un plano de uno sensillo sería de gran ayuda.
grasias y cuenta con mi colaboración siempre que esté a mi alcanse


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 21, 2011)

aroman dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro,
> En realidad dí con este tema que es de mi interes, y aunque mi problema es otro, le agradesería mucho que me alludaran de ser posible:
> Tengo un maquina que me dejó de cargar la bateria, por razones agenas el regulador de voltege que tiene no lo he podido reparar ya que existen componentes quemados que no se puede saber el balor, si algien tiene un plano de uno sensillo sería de gran ayuda.
> grasias y cuenta con mi colaboración siempre que esté a mi alcanse




Creo que no estas en la seccion correcta, fijate de poner tus dudas donde corresponda, en cuanto a lo que planteas, no nos estas dando la info que se necesita, modelo y marca, voltajes, tipo de tension, etc.
Por favor, se un poco mas especifico si?
Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 21, 2011)

Hola.

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/cargador-pilas-recargables-led-indicador-carga-1449/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pablito_ts_16 (Ene 22, 2011)

ami viejo les puse tricolor de 5mm con una resistencia de un 1k cada una......y no hay ningun problema...y tambien le puse un led intermitente rojo para simulacion de alarma que tambien me llevo una resistencia de un 1k


----------

